# Falsch Kopiert

## Nokai001

Hi,

ich eine bisschen Mist gebaut und könnte Eure Hilfe brauchen.

Ich wollte eine Datei in einen Order mit einigen Unterordern kopieren. Das ging leider schief.

ich habe diesen Befehl benutz:

```

cp datei.xyz /order/*

```

nur dumm dass ich den Stern da hingemacht habe. Jetzt fehlen alle Unterorder. 

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tips geben wie ich die Orderstruktur wieder herstellen kann.

Also wenn ich mit "df" schau ist die Platte noch genau so voll wie vorher, nur es fehlen eben die Order.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das sieht sehr schlecht aus, wenn du die gelöscht hättest, dann gibt es noch ein paar vage Hoffnungen, aber überschrieben ist sehr übel. Ohne Backup sehe ich da nichts.

----------

## AmonAmarth

vielleicht kannst du mit app-forensics/foremost was reißen

----------

## Nokai001

Danke für den Tipp mit foremost. Klappt aber leider nicht.

Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Ideen? Ich werd alles versuchen

Gruß

----------

## mv

 *Nokai001 wrote:*   

> ich habe diesen Befehl benutz:
> 
> ```
> 
> cp datei.xyz /order/*
> ...

 

Also wenn Du wirklich diesen Befehl benutzt hast, verstehe ich nicht, wie da Unterordner verschwinden können: Entweder spuckt cp sofort einen Fehler aus, weil das letzte Argument kein Ordner ist, oder aber zufälligerweise ist die letzte Expansion von /order/* ein Ordner - in dem Fall werden halt alle Files "flach" in diesen letzten Ordner kopiert. Im Ordner /order/ selbst (mit Ausnahme des erwähnten letzten Unterordners) dürfte sich da nichts geändert haben.

----------

## Nokai001

Ja, das hab ich mir auch überlegt gehabt. Nur leider sind wirklich alle Unterorder weg. Ich versteh das auch nicht ganz.

Danke für die Antwort.

Noch ne kleine Info am rande. die datei.xyz (ca 100kb) war sehr klein im Gegensatz zu dem Rest.

Also kann es ja nicht sein, dass die komplette Platte überschrieben wurde.

viele grüße

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Nokai001 wrote:*   

> Noch ne kleine Info am rande. die datei.xyz (ca 100kb) war sehr klein im Gegensatz zu dem Rest.
> 
> Also kann es ja nicht sein, dass die komplette Platte überschrieben wurde.
> 
> viele grüße

 

Das nicht, aber die Verwaltungsinformationen sind weg. Kannst dir ja mit nem Hexeditor jeden Sektor der Platte vornehmen und die Sektoren dann per Hand zusammenbasteln. 

Was für ei FS hast du denn drauf? Bei ext3 werden ja nicht unbedingt alte Einträge überschrieben sondern erst mal neue angelegt und die alten nur inaktiviert.

----------

## 69719

Ich denke du hast was anderes gemacht, denn

```

cp datei.xyz /order/* 

```

wird zu (Beispiel)

```

cp datei.xyz /order/datei1 /oder/datei2 /order/dir1 /ordner/dir2 /order/datei3

```

wobei der letzte Parameter eine Datei, ein Ordner oder Link werden kann.

Dabei wird versucht alle Dateien und Ordner in den Ordner vom Letzten Parameter zu kopieren.

Order werden dabei nicht kopiert, da cp nicht mit dem rekursiv Parameter aufgerufen wurde.

Er würde daher nur datei.xyz, /order/datei1 und /oder/datei2 versuchen in Ordner /order/datei3 zu kopieren.

Da /order/datei3 kein Ordner ist schlägt cp fehlt. Wenn /order/datei3 ein Verzeichnis wäre, so

würden die Dateien einfach nur in den Ordner kopiert.

Ich könnte auch daneben liegen.

Zeig doch mal deine ~/.bash_history vom Root oder dem Nutzer mit dem du das gemacht haben könntest.

Oder es ist ein defekt im Dateisystem. Haste es mal komplett überprüft?

----------

## Nokai001

Leute sorry, es war nicht cp sonder:

```

mv Order /mnt/sda/Order/* 

```

Tut mir leid. Das Ergebnis bleib aber das selbe.

also mein Daten System ist ext3.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei ext3 werden ja nicht unbedingt alte Einträge überschrieben sondern erst mal neue angelegt und die alten nur inaktiviert.

 

wenn das so ist, dann sollte es ja möglich sein.

@escor:

ja das hab ich auch gedacht. Du hattest recht es war nicht cp sonder mv. Hab gerade mal meine .bash_history durchgesucht

Eine  Überprüfung vom Laufwerk hab ich gemacht, hat leider keine Fehler gefunden. Das wäre ja zu schön und zu einfach gewesen.  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank schon mal. Weiter so, ich denke wir  bekommen des wieder hin  :Smile: 

Gruß

----------

## 69719

Bei einem mv ist es das selbe wie cp. Liegen die vielleicht in einem Versteckten Ordner?

Mach doch mal ein

```

find /mnt/sda/Order/

```

.Last edited by 69719 on Thu Oct 22, 2009 7:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nokai001

Ich hab das Problem gelöst, danke für eure Hilfe. Alle order waren im ersten order der Platte als gelöscht markiert.

 :Smile:  Vielen Dank

Gruß

----------

